# Dollar vs. Alamo at HNL



## sandesurf (Mar 30, 2008)

Any comments or tips? Seems like I had a hard time with one of these and can't remember which one!  
Mahalo!


----------



## anniemac (Mar 30, 2008)

I rented from Alamo last week, mainly because I got a mid-size car for $15/day on Priceline.  (Generally I go with Dollar or National.)  I had no problems,  the car was a bit dinged up, a few scratches here and there, but I noted them before we left the lot.   No hassles, quick pick-up, quick return, brief waits on transit bus, no high pressure insurance sales, it was fine.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks,
  Could someone confirm for me what I think I remember...
Dollar, at HNL, does not involve a shuttle ride. The pick up is directly across the street. ??


----------



## MikeM132 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've used Alamo before and other than a 45 minute wait for the car, they were fine. I'm using them again, but only because they were cheapest.


----------



## sandesurf (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Mike,
  Yes, I remember having to wait that long for a car from them also. That just seems unaccepable to me. Guess I'll go with Dollar and hope for the best.
Thanks!


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

I usually use Alamo (Costco rates) at HNL and agree the wait can take way too long. However on trips this year in Feb. & March, I used the Kiosk available for checking in without waiting in the line. It worked beautifully both times, took me just a few minutes. You have to supply some info ahead of time- driver's license, etc. but that wasn't too much trouble.

Last week I had a compact for $98 (total with taxes) and in early Feb. a midsize was $100 (total) for the week. Can't beat those prices! I was able to pick from the cars in my catagory, so I can't complain about the condition of the cars.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 2, 2008)

Now that I've used them a few times, I've come to notice I've had more issues with cars rented through Alamo than the others.   In Maui last year, the car we were assigned was dirty inside and not washed well on the outside.  The second car (an Impalla) that replaced dirty car was fine.   In Sacramento I had no issues with the Malibu we had for the weekend. 

Now here in HNL, I returned this afternoon the car we picked up Saturday.  This was the second car, the first a Malibu wouldn't latch it's trunk.  Car two was a Buick LaCross and had a check engine light on since Sunday.  Customer phone service had us open, remove and replace the gas cap.  When that didn't change anything they told me I had the option to continue driving it or return it.  So long as the light wasn't flashing, I was ok.   Well the car drove fine, but the milage stunk (15 MPG), so we brought it back late this afternoon and exchanged it for a Saturn Vue mini-SUV.  My kids are happy and so far so good.  Again, I can see where they did a slap dash cleaning job on the inside before returning it to service.

In contrast, our rental on the Big Island with Buget was just fine.  Likewise I've had pretty good cars with Budget in Las Vegas. Customer service wasn't always great in Vegas, but no problems with their cars.

I've not rented from Dollar in several years and don't recall issues with them.  Alamo seems to consistently have the best rates through Costco that I've seen.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 2, 2008)

I prefer National to Alamo on Honolulu because Alamo's lot is so far away and it's hard to find when you go to return the car.  But if you use them, I second the suggestion to use the 'Save Time' kiosks to avoid the lines.  Or, you can join Alamo's frequent driver program, QuickSilver and enjoy your own dedicated CSR.  It's free to join.  

I've found the best rates are usually gotten using either via Costco's Alamo rates or National's Emerald Club rates, both combined with an Entertainment coupon for one free day.   Just yesterday I beat Costco's rate for my July 12-July 20th trip to Maui by using my corporate rate + Entertainment book coupon at National.  I was able to get it down to $365, which saved me $20. 

Emerald Club is also free to join (Go to MouseSavers.com if you can't find a free offer) and spouses drive free as part of that program.  They usually run very competitive promos within a few weeks of travel.  Their SUV promos are especially nice.  I was able to get an SUV for around $265 (week) both times I've gone to Maui.


----------



## sandesurf (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input!
At the moment I have reservations with both, Alamo and Dollar. I believe I've got great rates, just from shopping around and waiting for the lowest...$125 (total) wk. for intermediate car at both places. This is for an early May trip.
I believe I'll cancel the Alamo one after reading your posts. 
Mahalo!


----------

